#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Open mind

## Артем Тараненко

Дано:

Instead, retreat should allow us to gradually progress in our meditation practice, at a comfortable pace, while we maintain a very relaxed and open mind set

Как-то не нравится мне мой вариант "непредвзято" для "open mind". На языке крутится, но не лЫзе  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

А чем плохо "открытый ум"? Имхо, лучше, перевести так, чем придумывать того, чего там не написано. Хотел бы учитель сказать непредвзятый, так бы и сказал.

----------

Сергей Хос (01.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

ну как-то "мы находимся в расслабленном состоянии с открытым умом" вызывает у меня не очень приятные ассоциации холодка по снятой капале  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, "открытое восприятие", "открытость"

Мне тоже не нравится тут "непредвзятый".

Пока мы находимся в расслабленном состоянии и полностью открыты.

Или "остаемся в спокойном и открытом состоянии ума"


Главное, мысль сохранить и не усложнять.

----------


## Шенпен

while we maintain a very relaxed and open mind set - пока мы поддерживаем расслабленное и открытое состояние ума 
Вот так вроде-бы неплохо звучит.Непонятно только как быть с "very". "Очень" - как-то не красиво ,а " наиболее" или "полностью" не точно передаёт смысл.
Вот я и опустил   его

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.11.2011), Вова Л. (01.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (01.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Не нравится "открытое состояние ума" :Smilie:  Шенпен, уж простите :Smilie:  Так, конечно переводят, но слишком длинно, думаю.

" поддерживаем", -хорошо :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

"... предельно спокойны и полностью открыты..."

----------

Wyrd (02.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> while we maintain a very relaxed and open mind set - пока мы поддерживаем расслабленное и открытое состояние ума


"поддерживаем" и "расслабленное" как-то взаимоисключающе. "Сохраняем", наверное, "очень расслабленное и открытое состояние ума" О! Спс

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2011)

----------


## Шенпен

mind set - это дословно "состояние ума"
 "сохраняем" вместо "поддеживаем" - тоже хороший вариант,можно ещё "храним" :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> можно ещё "храним"


"...память о прошлом"  :Smilie: )) И красные галстуки с мантрой Ваджрайогини  :Smilie: 

балуюсь уже

----------

Шенпен (01.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

или "находимся в.." :Smilie:

----------


## Шенпен

Нееее..."maintain" предполагает какую-то активность ,что совпадает по смыслу с "сохраняем" или "поддерживаем", а "находимся в.." - это ,типа, "от нас ничего не зависит".Я так думаю.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Находимся мы в "комфортном месте", а состояние ума мы, все-таки, скорее "сохраняем" ИМХО

----------

Шенпен (01.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, тогда уж "пребываем" :Smilie: 

Хотя находиться в состоянии(аффекта, открытости, покоя), - так тоже вполне.

У меня есть переведенные наставления по ритритам. Там именно на месте делается акцент, где можно поддерживать правильное состояние ума. 

Расслабленное мне не нравится. Лучше "спокойное". это означает + одновременную сосредоточенность. А расслабленный - это дрыхнешь уже почти :Smilie: 

Это че, перевод с тибетского на английский?

----------


## ullu

имхо здесь открытый как пространство  (open air)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Находимся мы в "комфортном месте", а состояние ума мы, все-таки, скорее "сохраняем" ИМХО


Мне кажется, слово "состояние" тут избыточно, поскольку из контекста понятно, что речь -- именно о состоянии, обусловленном покоем ещё и тела, _пребывающего в удобном/комфортном месте_.
.
Instead, retreat should allow us to gradually progress in our meditation practice, at a comfortable pace, while we maintain a very relaxed and open mind set
Вместо этого, ритрит даёт нам возможность постепенно совершенствоваться в практике медитации -- в удобном/комфортном месте, сохраняя глубокий покой и полную открытость [ума].

Убрал бы ещё и "ума", но, разумеется, ни на чём не настаиваю, просто делясь имхом... : )

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Тоже вариант. Хотя расслабленность, на мой взгляд лучше глубокого покоя. До этого речь идет о том, что в ритрите не надо себя истязать и изматывать, поскольку задачей является... и далее по тексту.

----------


## Юй Кан

Да, м.б. по факту точнее будет именно "расслабленность", при том что "покой" никаким боком не может подразумевать напряги чего-либо. : )
А вообще у меня самого бывает так, что местами не могу -- хоть тресни начетверо : ) -- найти точное слово и потому здорово буксую, хотя знаю: нужно перевести вчерновую весь текст до конца, а уже потом за-нуд-но : ) вычитывать его и править опять и опять, зная уже _весь_ контекст и отойдя от конкретной фразы, на которой ум буксовал...
Просто реплика.

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ты хоть чей текст переводишь? Давай скину на почту перевод наставлений Кен Ринпоче по шине - Крапивина с тибетского переводила. Наберешься нужной лексики. Тут еще ведь нужно и твое хорошее понимание о чем идет речь :Smilie:  А то с этим open mind порой просто беда, - у тибетцев там много разных вариантов, в зависимости от контекста.

Переводчик должен обязательно читать хорошие грамотные переводы,думаю. Такие у нас есть. Но мало.... Тогда заторы и замыливание спадает. Тут надо и не зациклиться, и суметь отбросить излишний перфекционизм... :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Етот http://gomdeusa.org/how-to-do-a-personal-retreat/ Полезный маленький текстег. Как раз Андрюше ответ на тему что есть ритрит, а что не есть ритрит  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (02.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2011)

----------

